# Light painting?



## droidz (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, while experimenting with long exposures, i came across that fancy technique called light painting. I looked through some pictures on the web, and i ended up with 1 question:

how is it that only the light shows up in the image and not the person holding the light source? especially in images where there is a background emitting light, i.e. light painting a street where there is a street light in the background.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 21, 2010)

The person is moving, so they're a blur.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 21, 2010)

wait explain which one you saw online. I hope it's what I'm thinking of and not "playing with lights" crap.


----------



## droidz (Sep 21, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> wait explain which one you saw online. I hope it's what I'm thinking of and not "playing with lights" crap.




something like this i guess


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 21, 2010)

noooo broo! This is what I'm talking about! 

Man I wish I could do this one day! 




and


----------



## Buckster (Sep 21, 2010)

So, the other "painting with light" stuff is "crap"?


----------



## LCARSx32 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh no, not this again.  Let's just leave it as a "difference of opinion", lol.  Mo... is it ok if I call you Mo?  It's a lot easier to type, lol. ...doesn't like what we are calling "light painting".  BTW: EVERYONE calls moving a light to create an image LIGHT PAINTING, lol.  I've only seen those YouTube videos call that form "light painting".  Everywhere else, it's been "selective light", or something like that.

Anyway, it's a lot of fun.  If you want a person to show up without bluring (noone can hold still that long), fire a flash when you get them in position and then have them move out of the frame.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

Buckster said:


> So, the other "painting with light" stuff is "crap"?




Yes since age 10 English has been my 2nd language. YES it's CRAP! 15 year olds can take their cameras put it in long exposure and play with light and come up with that CRAP. But t takes some serious skills to pull off what I posted above.

Oh yah and MO is just fine


----------



## Buckster (Sep 22, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > So, the other "painting with light" stuff is "crap"?
> ...


I disagree. Just like any other genre of photography, some fire away without much thought, while others put a great deal of thought, planning and effort into their work. I'll give you just one example, since it's one of mine:






After weeks of planning and preparation, I set the scene with camera @ ISO 100, on a tripod, pre-focused and set to bulb, then took my place in front of the camera at my 'mark #1', where I'd pre-focused, triggered the shutter by remote, and began the making of the photo. During the 176 second exposure, I performed the making of the orb using LED's wrapped in orange gels, with small holes that allowed the LED's to peek through to capture their blue light from certain angles. When the orb was complete, I went to my pre-arranged 'mark #2' to pose with the imaginary orb, and remote triggered two speedlights - one between the two trees on the right side of the composition to serve as a main and to help with the illusion that I'm being lit by the orb, and the other to camera left to help fill the scene and light the bark. 

When I'm planning an out of the ordinary shot like this, I dream about it - literally - positioning, lighting, timing, filters, ISO, aperture, lens size, props, apparatus - all of it - especially if I can't just make it happen easily with a bit of short prep work - it festers in me and the ideas associated with it grow and get more refined, waking me up in the middle of the night with revelations.

And then you have the nerve to call weeks of planning and preparation, then final execution "crap".

Seems to me that it's your opinion that's "crap". Try not to be such a tool.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

How did you make the orb prefectly round?


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

Buckster said:


> I disagree. Just like any other genre of photography, some fire away without much thought, while others put a great deal of thought, planning and effort into their work. I'll give you just one example, since it's one of mine:Seems to me that it's your opinion that's "crap".
> 
> Try not to be such a tool.


 
Now being a TOOL that I am I will say I am impressed by your work. Had people posted more work like that instead of the CRAP that you see online and on message boards, I wouldn't have said that. But seems like people do so I said it. Don't take it personal buddy, it's too early in the morning to be huffing and puffing all day don't you think? :thumbdown: :mrgreen:

Again, being a cool tool that I am, I'll give you props for your work :thumbup:
Again, if any explanation is needed, please feel free to contact me. I however don't have a hotline but here or private message will do just fine. 

OK, so to the OP, if you can create something like Buckster then yes, by all means, impressive. If you're going to post something where you just take a flash light, move it around a few time in a dark room, try again because it's been posted here many times, TOO many times.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> How did you make the orb prefectly round?


 
I built an apparatus from old fishing poles, LEDs, a switch, tape, glue, solder, wires, batteries, a pulley with bearings, and a wooden pole with a handle to grasp it and with a point on the end to turn it in place on the ground.

The fishing poles are attached to the pulley and stick out 180 degrees from one another.  The pulley's bearing is attached to the wooden pole, allowing it to be rotated.  At the ends of the fishing poles are the LEDs hot glued in place, with flash gels taped onto them for coloring.  The wires run through the fishing pole guides and have a bit of tape in between to hold them from flopping around, down to the batteries which are afixed to the pulley, including a switch to turn them on and off.

As I turn the fishing poles on the wooden pole, I slowly walk the wooden pole in a circle on the ground until I've made one complete revolution.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 22, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Just like any other genre of photography, some fire away without much thought, while others put a great deal of thought, planning and effort into their work. I'll give you just one example, since it's one of mine:Seems to me that it's your opinion that's "crap".
> ...


Thank you kindly.

But seriously, the same can be said for any genre at all, from portraits to sports photos to landscapes to still lifes to glamour. You name it, and some folks are doing it right, while plenty of others are making what many of us would term 'crap'. 

Nonetheless, I think we should be careful not to be instantly dismissive with giant, ugly, insulting generalizations of any genre though just because some people don't do it well.

Sound fair?


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

Buckster said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> But seriously, the same can be said for any genre at all, from portraits to sports photos to landscapes to still lifes to glamour. You name it, and some folks are doing it right, while plenty of others are making what many of us would term 'crap'.
> 
> ...


 
I will try, I promise! Its going to take some time because I'm very anal 
But I will try :mrgreen:


----------



## nidessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Just wanna share. We were playing with the led light at the end of my pen. Should've been better, but my cousin moved. :meh: Anyway, I love light painting though I have never dreamt anything as amazing as Buckster's.


----------



## Geaux (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is my CRAP light painting ....








I actually enjoy ALL types of light painting, some of the groups on flickr have some amazing stuff.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

mo, don't be an elitest.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> noooo broo! This is what I'm talking about!
> 
> Man I wish I could do this one day!


Ever since I read the interview with Eric Curry in Rangefinder mag, I've made several failed attempts at this style of Light Painting.  I obviously need to start on a much smaller scale.  

Eric Curry's website can be found at *americanprideandpassion.com*

Read the narratives and view the video tutorials.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

kundalini said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > noooo broo! This is what I'm talking about!
> ...


 
Where do you live? Lets get together and give it a shot! It's gonna take at least 2 people. Each of those shots take 8-12 hours! Unbelievable!

Talk about art!


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> I'm very anal



No kidding.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very anal
> ...


 
The bat's out of the cave! Thought u had me on block weeks ago?


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Nah, but this thread has solidified your ignorance. So I'm all set.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Nah, but this thread has solidified your ignorance. So I'm all set.


 
Aww is that you trying to hurt my feelings? How bout you try to do something creative and get back to me? And really, if you're going to tell people they're going on your ignore list, at least keep your promise. :thumbup:

If ignorance = me not being impressed by crap work that you've posted then ignorance is what I'm proud of expressing to the world of photography.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2010)

Instruction, discussion =  :thumbup:  (thanks Buckster)

Egos =  :thumbdown:  (if the shoe fits)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

Hmmm.. time to hit the $1 store and Spencers and see what kind of ridiculous things they got that light up LOL. Candle stick or something.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

what happened to mo?
dude was kinda humble when he had a T1i...
then he goes PRO (lol) with his recent 5d, and gets this holier than thou attitude, to the point where he's bashing tylers abilities.
hmmmm.

slow down mo...youre shit still stinks...just like the rest of us.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> what happened to mo?
> dude was kinda humble when he had a T1i...
> then he goes PRO (lol) with his recent 5d, and gets this holier than thou attitude, to the point where he's bashing tylers abilities.
> hmmmm.
> ...


 
haha it's a long personal history w/ him. U won't see me bashing anyone w/out a history. We all have our TPF nemesis :lmao: He had it coming, especially since he "put me on ignore" yet decides to comment again.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to mo?
> ...



Not really too much of a long story, you just turned into kind of a douche.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

Come on... lets :hug::


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Hmmm.. time to hit the $1 store and Spencers and see what kind of ridiculous things they got that light up LOL. Candle stick or something.


 

Hah I spent $6.00 last week on 4  large glow stick, an LED flashlight and a Laser pointer. Best $6.00 ever spent lol. Still trying to find time and think of different things to do with it though.

Oh and ^^^ LAWL ^^^


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

How about laser pointer and smoke machine?  That would be super!



Bram said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. time to hit the $1 store and Spencers and see what kind of ridiculous things they got that light up LOL. Candle stick or something.
> ...


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 22, 2010)

my crap...


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

NICE crap McNugget801, Hmmmm schwettylens you got me thinking. I don't have a smoke machine though. That would indeed be pretty cool yeah. I think i'm going to start a thread either in the beginner or maybe discussion and see what kind of ideas people can come up with.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Bram said:


> NICE crap McNugget801, Hmmmm schwettylens you got me thinking. I don't have a smoke machine though. That would indeed be pretty cool yeah. I think i'm going to start a thread either in the beginner or maybe discussion and see what kind of ideas people can come up with.



Just smoke a ton of blunts. It works the same as a smoke machine.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

How about turn the smoke alarm off and burn a few sticks of incense?


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Or blunts.


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I can do the incense stick I have a package left, and the basement doesn't have a smoke alarm. Blunts is a great option but the stuff stays in your system for 4 months. Heh, can't have that. So I guess i'll burn a package of insence sticks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

Make sure you get permission of your significant other / parents / whoever own the house first LOL.  Some folks hate the smell of incense including me unless I am the photographer of course 



Bram said:


> Yes I can do the incense stick I have a package left, and the basement doesn't have a smoke alarm. Blunts is a great option but the stuff stays in your system for 4 months. Heh, can't have that. So I guess i'll burn a package of insence sticks.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

What kind of stuff are you smoking? Try two weeks, if you're lucky. 

I'm talking weed here, not ****ing Opiates.


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yeah don't get me wrong I hate the damned things. I got strawberry sented ones.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah 4months is silly.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> What kind of stuff are you smoking? Try two weeks, if you're lucky.
> 
> I'm talking weed here, not ****ing Opiates.


 
When shall he start to shooting?  420 AM?


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of stuff are you smoking? Try two weeks, if you're lucky.
> ...



Sounds good, I'll see you there.


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Anywhoo I thinkt here's a smoking dope thread somewhere else. I will not smoke weed or get high to do my shoots. 

Back to photography. I think the smoke and Laser pointer could be cool yeah.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Come on... lets :hug::


 
Do you own the copyright to that image? What have ________ told you about that?? HUH? Better take it down! :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 22, 2010)

Bram said:


> Anywhoo I thinkt here's a smoking dope thread somewhere else. I will not smoke weed or get high to do my shoots.
> 
> Back to photography. I think the smoke and Laser pointer could be cool yeah.



That's right, above the influence! YEAH! :thumbup:


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2010)

Hubris is the shield carried by the ignorant. Just sayin. 
Buckster, that is very impressive.  I've not spent a lot of time messing with light painting but I've seen some impressive abstract shapes and designs that were quite inspiring.
On a side note,  if you want to have fun with the kiddies try this some time....
I have a six yr old nephew who's into those kung fu cartoons so when I went to visit I took my flash and had some fun.  After the sun went down we got some sparklers and posed him in a tough Kung Fu pose with his palms facing out to the side, then we used the sparklers to make it look like he was shooting flames out of his hands out of frame before popping off the flash. He was over the moon. Fun stuff.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds interesting.. can you show us pics?  Like Dragonball kamehameha punch? (something like that)



Scatterbrained said:


> Hubris is the shield carried by the ignorant. Just sayin.
> Buckster, that is very impressive. I've not spent a lot of time messing with light painting but I've seen some impressive abstract shapes and designs that were quite inspiring.
> On a side note, if you want to have fun with the kiddies try this some time....
> I have a six yr old nephew who's into those kung fu cartoons so when I went to visit I took my flash and had some fun. After the sun went down we got some sparklers and posed him in a tough Kung Fu pose with his palms facing out to the side, then we used the sparklers to make it look like he was shooting flames out of his hands out of frame before popping off the flash. He was over the moon. Fun stuff.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Sounds interesting.. can you show us pics?  Like Dragonball kamehameha punch? (something like that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like this......http://home.btconnect.com/hgi/nintendo-ds/dragon-ball-z.jpg   Unfortunately my WD Passport drive took a **** while I was traveling and I lost _a lot_ of photos.   My brother has one on his hard drive though, maybe I'll see if I can get it.  The funny thing is the shot was "planned for months", as I did a test run when I went up there for the 4th of July and had all of these cool ideas hit me on the plane ride back.  Went back there a few weeks ago and tried them out. Some of them didn't work like I had hoped. I wanted to do a "ring of fire" and have my nephew jump through it but the fire still showed where he was and it just looked awkward.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 22, 2010)

I suppose this deserves consideration!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> I suppose this considered consideration!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

mrmacedonian said:


> I suppose this considered consideration!


 

HOLLY CRAP! I'm speechless over here. AMAZING!  Nice find mrmacedonian!


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

For the "throwing fire image" did he just clench the sparkler in between his palms or what? Because I actually have a photo of me with a bunch of glow sticks on my hand on strings and i rotated them and it looks like I got a ball of "fury" in my hands. Looks kind of cool I guess I was trying things out so im wearing some geeky shorts with just a t-shirt not really into the whole dress-up thing yet haha.


----------



## Geaux (Sep 22, 2010)

Bram said:


> For the "throwing fire image" did he just clench the sparkler in between his palms or what? Because I actually have a photo of me with a bunch of glow sticks on my hand on strings and i rotated them and it looks like I got a ball of "fury" in my hands. Looks kind of cool I guess I was trying things out so im wearing some geeky shorts with just a t-shirt not really into the whole dress-up thing yet haha.







> Steel wool grade 0 and finer (00, 000) are flammable. You can attach a pad to a wire or string and spin it around and create a shower of sparks. Here is the trick, it only showers sparks when you spin or move it so some kind of spin works best. The air gets in it and fuels it so the faster you swing the more sparks you get. I use a string and wire combination


Create Great Light Painting Imagery Using Fireworks | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Well then...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 22, 2010)

> My Cameras: Canon 5D MK II (9/16/10) | Canon T1i (7/21/10)


 
Mo, is there any significance for the dates beside the cameras in your sig?


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2010)

Bram said:


> For the "throwing fire image" did he just clench the sparkler in between his palms or what? Because I actually have a photo of me with a bunch of glow sticks on my hand on strings and i rotated them and it looks like I got a ball of "fury" in my hands. Looks kind of cool I guess I was trying things out so im wearing some geeky shorts with just a t-shirt not really into the whole dress-up thing yet haha.


No, my brother worked 2 sparklers while I held the camera steady on top of a trash can (can't fit my tripod on a carry-on).  He made a swirling ball in front of the hands and then worked his way off frame.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 22, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> > My Cameras: Canon 5D MK II (9/16/10) | Canon T1i (7/21/10)
> 
> 
> 
> Mo, is there any significance for the dates beside the cameras in your sig?


 
he was an amature in july, and a pro by september. duh.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> > My Cameras: Canon 5D MK II (9/16/10) | Canon T1i (7/21/10)
> 
> 
> Mo, is there any significance for the dates beside the cameras in your sig?


Those are purchase dates.   I don't think the 5d has arrived yet.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 22, 2010)

:lmao:





SrBiscuit said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > > My Cameras: Canon 5D MK II (9/16/10) | Canon T1i (7/21/10)
> ...


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 22, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > > My Cameras: Canon 5D MK II (9/16/10) | Canon T1i (7/21/10)
> ...


 
:thumbup:



Scatterbrained said:


> Those are purchase dates.  I don't think the 5d has arrived yet.


 
Yeah, came in today. Picking it up from UPS after work. Yeah, not sure why I put the date but yeah, I guess I should take them off. Looks gay to be honest. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

great idea on the sparklers. I think I might go have a look at where I can purchase sparklers or maybe just LED lights, or christmas lights really hah.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 22, 2010)

how about starwars light sabres that they sell at the toy section?


----------



## Bram (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooo now I am definately going to stop by Walmart on my way home from work. Haha.


----------



## KAikens318 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here are a few of my light paintings...I love doing this, it's so much fun. Glow sticks from the dollar store are a great investment!!


----------



## Bram (Sep 23, 2010)

That's all so cool, oh and this is my "fireball" image.


----------

